# Build a garage/workshop



## daftdog (25 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## daftdog (27 Apr 2021)




----------



## MichaelChou (28 Apr 2021)

Looking great! Looks like a good size.


----------



## pip1954 (28 Apr 2021)

Looks good have built in sections in case you move house


----------



## Mas (8 May 2021)

Amazing build. Really nice.


----------

